# Medical Coding Training: CPC 2016 Chapter Answers



## bzberry (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't find the answer key for the Chapters in the back of the book.  Can someone tell me there to find them?


----------



## smiffer (Feb 11, 2016)

They are in your course materials on site. after you click on your course, look to left of page and you will see your chapters, grades, etc....click on course materials and you will find review answers on the bottom of page.


----------



## samiamuqueem@icloud.com (Jan 15, 2017)

*Medical Coding Training : CPC PA workbook 2016*

I need help with the 2016 code code book. I looked through the codes even online but every where there are 2017 codes. How do I look up the answers in the ICD-10-CM manual for the exact codes. Please someone help me.


----------

